# Ps2



## Loolaaacnl (Feb 2, 2014)

Does anyone still play the playstation 2? I don't play it anymore but I still have it and some games


----------



## Camomile (Feb 2, 2014)

I still have mine and over 20 games for it, good times man, Persona 3 and 4, Odin Sphere, Xenosaga series, Silent Hill 3, Valkyrie Profile 2, the first 3 Devil May Crys, Final fantasy XII/X/X-2, Resident Evil 4, list goes on.


----------



## Cress (Feb 2, 2014)

It sounds strange, but I bought one sometime last week with Final Fantasy XII. So I'm playing it a lot. XD


----------



## xRangii (Feb 2, 2014)

I have a bunch of games sitting in a box somewhere.. Can't play any of them though because my poor ol' PS2 has given in to age  Games freeze frequently if I try to play them.


----------



## Hype (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't really play it as much anymore, but I still have it. It's one of my favorite gaming consoles, as it has a lot of my favorite games on it.


----------



## Rachajam (Feb 17, 2014)

I still have mine, I rarely play it anymore but there is tons of games I love on the PS2.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 17, 2014)

I play it time to time when I feel like playing Kingdom Hearts or Ratchet and Clank.


----------



## smb3master (Feb 18, 2014)

I still have a PS2, but I usually only play Battlefield 2 online, and Gran Turismo 4.


----------



## Mariah (Feb 20, 2014)

I have Silent Hill 2, Final Fantasy some Roman numeral, DDR Max, DDR Max 2, DDR Extreme, DDR Extreme 2, and DDR Supernova. We used to have a bunch of Ps2 games but my older brother sold everything quite a few years ago.


----------



## Klinkguin (Feb 21, 2014)

I have a ps2. Got a lot of ps1 games that I play on it. Problem is that its now saying my ps1 memory card isnt formatted for some reason :/ does this mean I'll have to format it and lose all my ps1 data just to play them again?


----------



## Cou (Apr 3, 2014)

I still play it sometimes, I'm in love with Crash Bandicoot so I can't drop this completely. I also still play like NBA (I'm actually beast at this okay omg), pacman that's like crash bandicoot LOL, and this racing game I forgot what it's called. Honestly, I like PS2 out of everything. PS2 games are more my thing than PS3/4s. Like they're mostly shooting games now and I'm not really into that.


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 3, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I have Silent Hill 2, Final Fantasy some Roman numeral, DDR Max, DDR Max 2, DDR Extreme, DDR Extreme 2, and DDR Supernova. We used to have a bunch of Ps2 games but my older brother sold everything quite a few years ago.


That's my favorite Final Fantasy!


----------



## unravel (Apr 3, 2014)

I remember that time I play tekken 2 with my cousin, he got pissed because I always win so he took the controller and make me lose LOOOOOL


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2014)

i want oneeee :c i wanna play my spyro game lol. screw psn store.


----------



## Suilpar (Apr 5, 2014)

Ofc I still play on my ps2! Even though most of the games we had for it broke, but theres still some old spyro games a final fantasy game (10 I think) and Resident Evil4 working on it.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 5, 2014)

OH MY GOD KINGDOM HEARTSSSSZZZZZZSZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*ahem*
...

That is all.


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 5, 2014)

I have mine. I used to play Marvel: Ultimate Alliance xD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 5, 2014)

Sold mine awhile ago along with the games, can't think of any good games for it either.
Actually forgot I owned one lol


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 5, 2014)

Still have mine, would play it still (have over 100 games) if the picture wasnt crap on my HDTV :/ I have the same issue with my Wii.


----------



## kennedyxvx (May 17, 2014)

I still play my PS2. It's probably my favourite console since I grew up playing it the most. Aaa the nostalgia. So many of my favourite games are for it. FFXII, FFX, Persona 4, Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne, Kingdom Hearts, Wild Arms 3, Sly Cooper... Haha, the list goes on. I really just like PS2 and its games.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 17, 2014)

yes, I play those on it










- - - Post Merge - - -

wait I'll get more screenshots


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 19, 2014)

Did you hack your PS2 or are you trying to be funny?


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 20, 2014)

Tom said:


> Did you hack your PS2 or are you trying to be funny?



huh? why? I had that CD


----------



## Nerd House (May 22, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> huh? why? I had that CD



I don't recall any Mario games being available on PS2


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 23, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> I don't recall any Mario games being available on PS2



but I have it..? .o.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 23, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> but I have it..? .o.



Must have been a bootleg copy then, I can see that happening. Where'd you get it?


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 23, 2014)

Tom said:


> Must have been a bootleg copy then, I can see that happening. Where'd you get it?



some shop


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (May 30, 2014)

Yeah. The PS2 was my first console.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 12, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> but I have it..? .o.



wait you really thought mario went to playstation 2 before? *biggest eyeroll ever*


----------



## Tom_Nooks_Party_Pants (Sep 14, 2014)

I pull out my ps2 once in awhile for the nostalgia factor. I also bought a bunch of weird odd Japanese ps2 games when I went to Japan a few years back so it's always nice to pull it out and just go, "yup still weird".


----------



## cIementine (Sep 14, 2014)

I use it to play Kingdom hearts I and II as well as simpsons hit and run and this spiderman game I used to play <3
So many memories </3


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Sep 20, 2014)

I own a PlayStation 2, but I feel pretty sour after the experience I had to obtain a working model. (If you wanna see what I went through with my PS2, click on the spoiler...)



Spoiler: PlayStation 2 Backstory



I went through 2 PS2 Slims, which both had disc reading issues. When I almost gave up, I happened to stumble upon a yard sale where I found a fully functional PS2 Fat (Which I was avoiding before as I have heard that they had really bad disc reading issues...).



All that aside, I rarely play my PS2 now. When I do feel like firing it up, I usually use it as a DVD Player or to play Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas. I wish I wanted to play it more, but mainly due to all of what happened trying to just buy a fully functional PS2, I am not sure what to do with it anymore.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 21, 2014)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> I own a PlayStation 2, but I feel pretty sour after the experience I had to obtain a working model. (If you wanna see what I went through with my PS2, click on the spoiler...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had the opposite happen with my fat PS2. The DVD player thing almost screwed it up. So I've only used it as a game player since then. Wasn't going to take any chances.


----------

